# All rounder...Cobby?



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Me and my friend were talking today about 'sharing' a horse. We both can not commit 100% to a horse of our own for years. But we can do a share very easily. (and no there is no chance we would fall out and even if we ever did it would never affect the horse)

We were thinking about if we do it (not for a long time yet) what horse to get. I like big horses, she likes medium-ish (Not 17h and over!) i have rode all sorts she has only really rode a quite stocky gelding of about 15h.

The ideal horse would be about 16h (or close to) and stocky. Able to carry weight (she is 12 and half stone approx, i am about 10 approx) for a long hack.

We have no real interest in showing, the horse would be an all rounder though, but we both just like 'pleasure' riding, long hacks, beach runs, exploring commons etc etc

We both have plenty experience (i loaned a couple of years back too), but she can be a little nervous, as i can with highly strung horses and traffic LOL!!. So i think a ''school master'' would definately suit us as we would also be taking our children up there. Her daughter will be old enough to learn on this horse. (my daughter will be getting a small riding pony when the time comes for her to have her own)

Do you think this is the best idea of horse to suit us? Also where would we start looking for such a horse? There is no chance of finding one over here! Most people from here go across to the UK. Any horses sold here are normally childrens ponies, or eventers of some sort which i feel would be a waste of a good horse if we took on say a showjumper and never did it!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

What sort of budget are you looking at? Bombproof happy hacker cobs are VERY expensive because they are like gold dust!! Where about's are you? I bought my heavy weight cob directly from a dealer in Ireland, this was over 6 years ago and he was only 3 so I had to do alot of work with him but only paid 800 including delivery!!! I could sell him now for £4000 because he's an all rounder that pretty much will do anything..but also he's bombproof with traffic so this makes him worth good money.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

JSR said:


> What sort of budget are you looking at? Bombproof happy hacker cobs are VERY expensive because they are like gold dust!! Where about's are you? I bought my heavy weight cob directly from a dealer in Ireland, this was over 6 years ago and he was only 3 so I had to do alot of work with him but only paid 800 including delivery!!! I could sell him now for £4000 because he's an all rounder that pretty much will do anything..but also he's bombproof with traffic so this makes him worth good money.


We didn't get as far to discuss budget. But we both don't paying for a good horse. I might have a browse around online.

Although it won't be for a while if we do go ahead, i want to make sure i know all i need to first!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> We didn't get as far to discuss budget. But we both don't paying for a good horse. I might have a browse around online.
> 
> Although it won't be for a while if we do go ahead, i want to make sure i know all i need to first!


Keep you eye's open for loan horses...you'd be amazed what you can get!! My 2 loan's before I bought Kane were diamonds!!! So much so the 2nd one the owners actually signed him over to me!!! I have him on long term loan with some friends because he's too quiet for me but he's a perfect boy and all for the cost of his keep!!! Some people don't want to loss ownership of their horse but are happy for someone else to care for them, it's what I would do if I was ever unable to care for Kane. That way you know you can control his future.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

JSR said:


> Keep you eye's open for loan horses...you'd be amazed what you can get!! My 2 loan's before I bought Kane were diamonds!!! So much so the 2nd one the owners actually signed him over to me!!! I have him on long term loan with some friends because he's too quiet for me but he's a perfect boy and all for the cost of his keep!!! Some people don't want to loss ownership of their horse but are happy for someone else to care for them, it's what I would do if I was ever unable to care for Kane. That way you know you can control his future.


Very good point!! I would be worried about loaning and then having to lose them.........but thats just how it is! Sad as it is!

I do keep my eyes peeled for loans or horse help because if one came up i would probably go for it!

I want Kane :thumbup:


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

be careful about buying a school horse because they can be spooky! youd think theyd be bombproof but some are so used to hacking out in a big group or going round a school they get spooky when theyre alone (i ride an ex school horse and shes fine when shes got her face behind the horse infronts bum but when shes out alone shes totally different haha!..oh shes also pretty dead mouthed too)

good luck with whatever you choose though!  cobs are brill


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont think breed is a massive issue, nor the confidence of your friend. I have had some bad accidents in the past which meant standing next to a horse over 15hh made me panic when I have been around them, owned and rode them all my life! 

The lesson I learnt was that no matter what horse I got I HAVE to look after it so whether it scares me or whatever it still needed feeding and looking after so I would have to get used to it somehow!

My first horse after my accidents was a pure bred arab and I petrified of him. After about a week of handling him and having help from friends on the yard I was fine and I realised he was proably one of the most well behaved horses I had ever met, just a bit highly strung!
My horse now is a 16.2 tb mare and when I got her I was the same but now I love handling her and riding her and all together owning her because she really is brilliant for anyone as she is so respectful of humans! I have always been taught that TB generally are highly strung and not the calmest of breeds so when I viewed mine I was shocked that I was even considering it but now iv got her she really is brilliant, I had a 5 year old have a plod around on her the other day!

Just keep an open mind and judge them after you have seen them and rode them and handled them. You will be surprised!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Melx said:


> I dont think breed is a massive issue, nor the confidence of your friend. I have had some bad accidents in the past which meant standing next to a horse over 15hh made me panic when I have been around them, owned and rode them all my life!
> 
> The lesson I learnt was that no matter what horse I got I HAVE to look after it so whether it scares me or whatever it still needed feeding and looking after so I would have to get used to it somehow!
> 
> ...


I have no worries about any horse to be honest! If i was honest i would prefer a more laid one as this will be my very first horse actually owned by me!! But i wouldn't be overly concerned in that area.

I actually love horses that have spirit! I like them to have a say and make sure i know it LOL!!

But as this will be a shared one i have to think about my friend too. She realy would be much better on a confidence giver for the first horse. Maybe a few years later after this one she would either take him/her on entirely or buy another with a bit more spirit!

We would keep this first one though as my daughter and hers could take over. If not then we would retire him/her and he/she can live the life of luxary with my daughters old first pony when he/she retires too!!

Thanks guys! Its much appreciated!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Able to carry weight (she is 12 and half stone approx, i am about 10 approx) for a long hack.


Blimey, does 12 and a half stone count as needing a "weight carrier" these days??!

Liz


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

lizward said:


> Blimey, does 12 and a half stone count as needing a "weight carrier" these days??!
> 
> Liz


I don't know to be honest but thats what a riding school told her, she asked them their advice for getting a horse that can do long hacks and they said a weight carrier will be best. I really am not sure though.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

JSR said:


> Keep you eye's open for loan horses...you'd be amazed what you can get!!


I've only ever loaned horses! I've never actually physically OWNED my own. I've only been riding a relatively short time (since the last year of Uni- 2005) so I've never really considered buying my own, I've always been really happy loaning.

First one I ever loaned was Buster. He was a bomb proof cob. I got the impression his owner had him for the sake of having a horse as she was keen for farm him off on anyone. I had him from when I left Uni for 8 months and then she started loaning him to her best mates daughter as well, for less money so much as I loved him, told her to shove it.

Then I started loaning my current horse, Harry. He's a welsh x thoroughbred and he's a bloody brilliant jumper. But he can't hack, has a tendancy to be crap at flat work/schooling but I wanted a horse to do cross country and learn to jump on. Harry taught me that (along with his owner, Chris, who's yard I keep him at).

For me, personally, loaning is the way to go as long as you and the owner of the horse are clear on who has what responsibility. For example, I pay Harry's livery and his shoeing costs and all my showing costs, and Christine pays for food, vets bills and anything else.

I have it easy really, but she's just glad someone is devoting time to him on his own, as her 3 year old warmblood keeps her very busy!


----------

